# Mira's First Real Dock-Diving



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Mira's first experience with a dock diving setup over the holiday. She loved it.

Had her run in a few times via the ramp to show her where it was (she's never been in a pool before), then was allowed to take her up on the dock to see "if" she'd jump in. 

If? Ha.

I was halfway down the dock when she decided I was too slow and hopped in, treading water as she waited for the toy. I laughed, the crowd laughed, and the guy running the show laughed too...

So yeah we had a blast.

Vids taken on my phone by my spouse -- they are really quick! One's a bit messed up, but a few seconds in, the file damage clears.




















Thanks for looking!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

OMG how FUN!!! Sure wish we had something like that around here! I'm sure it would take only a very short time before Coco got into that!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

She's a real retriever  Love it!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, guys! She really picked up on it quickly

There were a lot of newbies dogs there...most refused to jump. There were also quite a few "pro" dogs there jumping over 20'...awesome to watch!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

How fun! I think mine would sink like stones =)


----------

